# Have you seen "Inception" and did you enjoy it?



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you seen "Inception" and did you enjoy it?
I saw it at the cinemas and loved it, just wondering what others thought about it

oh and if you are gonna write about a part of the movie please do it in spoiler.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I loved it. There was no way I'm gonna miss a scene


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Yeah I loved it. There was no way I'm gonna miss a scene


lol, I usually download my movies but this was so good that I'm probably gonna buy for that little bit of extra quality!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 13, 2010)

not yet... is it really good?


Spoiler



i heard is about someone planting illusions into a guys dream


----------



## geminisama (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw it with my girlfriend, and it was amazing.


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you seen this thread and did you enjoy it?


----------



## camurso_ (Aug 13, 2010)

There´s a huge hype in this movie. I can´t say it is bad, it´s very, very, very good. But there´s nothing new... It does not innovate. All the ideas the movie shows were also shown in other movies...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

^Nothing new??? I beg to differ. Shall put a smiley


----------



## Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes. Yes.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoiler



do you think the ending was in a dream or limbo or life?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 13, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> *Have you seen this thread* and did you enjoy it?



Go there. 

Moving & locking. (to keep things tidy.)


----------

